# frozen salmon filets



## mvincent42 (Dec 4, 2012)

So my wife got a bag of individually vacuum sealed frozen salmon filets. I have used these before and grilled or pan fried and they are a decent product. I haven't ever smoked them though, and I would like to get that nice smoky flavor and cook them. Not sure if I need to brine or if I can just smoke. I looked at. Bearcarvers awesome smoked salmon post but I don't think that is what I want to do this time around, moreso just want dinner for the wife and I. She likes salmon with a teriyaki/raspberry jalapeno jam glaze so I want to incorporate that. I am thinking to just glaze then smoke about 200 til it hits 140 internal temp.  Any advice? I don't cook a lot of fish and this would be my first fish smoke.


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 22, 2012)

So how did they turn out?


----------



## lght (Dec 22, 2012)

I get pretty much the same product in 30 lb cases from RD and probably eat fish about 4 times a week in various ways.  They are about 6-8" in size and all come individually wrapped.  The only way I "smoke" them is cold smoking.  I do a dry brine of salt / sugar soak them over night and cold smoke for an hour and a half or so.  They come out AMAZING and spread like butter.  I wouldn't bother smoking them any other way, but I do put them on the grill on a 1/4" cedar plank often.  I put a light salt, pepper, lemon pepper sprinkle on top and cook them over hot coals.  The cedar flavor is really taken on in the fish and they come out great this way.  Serve with a dill butter and your set. 

I have a lot other ways I prep them, but those are my 2 favorite when not cooked under the broiler or the oven.  If you want more info on how to cold smoke post up in the cold smoking forum tons of good info.


----------



## mvincent42 (Dec 23, 2012)

I actually just ended up marinating them in the teriyaki/raspberry jalapeno jelly overnight and cooked in the oven. (gasp)  they turned out really tasty and flaky. I will smoke some other time. 

I do like the idea of cold smoking them. I have done cheese twice so I am pretty comfortable with my cold smoking method. Thanks for the thoughts on that.


----------



## lght (Dec 24, 2012)

mvincent42 said:


> I actually just ended up marinating them in the teriyaki/raspberry jalapeno jelly overnight and cooked in the oven.


I personally hate any marinade on salmon.  Takes away the natural flavor of the fish and turns it into something "different".  Although it's not bad anymore you can get pretty much the same flavor and taste with almost any fish if you soak it in marinade for hours upon hours. 

Hopefully you will give the lox a try I think it would be much more tasty.


----------



## linguica (Dec 24, 2012)

I think that just salt & pepper on the salmon and in to a medium hot fry pan with half butter and half Olive oil is the best way to cook salmon. I love the brown crust and crispy skin.  Then a sauce can be poured over part of the fish just before serving. IMHO

You can't beat alder smoked lox.


----------



## mvincent42 (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah usually I am the same way. I prefer a little garlic salt and pepper and maybe a little rosemary at most and then pan fried or grilled. The wife likes the teriyaki/raspberry jalapeno jelly glaze then baked. I will try the cold smoke  next time we get some.


----------



## lght (Dec 24, 2012)

Linguica said:


> I think that just salt & pepper on the salmon and in to a medium hot fry pan with half butter and half Olive oil is the best way to cook salmon. I love the brown crust and crispy skin.  Then a sauce can be poured over part of the fish just before serving. IMHO
> 
> You can't beat alder smoked lox.


If I cook my salmon I do like it prepared just like you mentioned, but I did just pick up a 5lb bag of alder pellets and another 30lb box of fillets for lox.  I will be doing about 3 batches of lox this weekend and plan on doing all 30 lbs!


----------



## mvincent42 (Dec 24, 2012)

That is awesome. Post pics if you can since I've never done it before would love to see it in action!  Besides that there's a rumor going around that if there's no pics it never happened....:biggrin:


----------



## mvincent42 (Feb 16, 2013)

Sprouts had some nice skin on salmon files today. Decided to try hot smoking in the smoker. Put it in at 250 for about an hour and a half with the triyaki/raspberry jalapeno jam/honey glaze on the top. Great stuff wife is happy!

Have one more piece. Going to try lox.


----------

